

The Truth About Marissa Mayer: She Has Two Contrasting Reputations - asto
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-truth-about-marissa-mayer-she-has-two-contrasting-reputations-2012-7/

======
tedivm
> One of her flaws at Google is that she was too tough with her colleagues in
> the early years, and these people have memories like elephants.

Maybe she's grown, but maybe the culture itself has grown too. How many women
were in tech positions and 1999- and how many of them were senior executives?
That toughness may have been a requirement for her to get where she did at
Google, and if it's true that she was able to adapt yet again to a changed
culture where that wasn't needed then I expect her to do damn well at Yahoo.

